# Northstar taper



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

View attachment 25202


Best taper I have ever used, runs like a dream! Creaser wheel assembly is super smooth.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Those are a sweet looking taper, How many tapers have you used.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

cazna said:


> Those are a sweet looking taper, How many tapers have you used.


I have used Columbia and TapeTech.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

funny, I also use the lid, not to be messy on the floor..


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Pytlik said:


> funny, I also use the lid, not to be messy on the floor..


 So do I :yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I was using a new TT gun today!
Hated it compared to my Columbia:yes:
But wouldn't mind a blast of the green machine:thumbsup:


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Check this out! 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zzyMPDSDFr4


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

VANMAN said:


> I was using a new TT gun today!
> 
> Hated it compared to my Columbia:yes:
> 
> But wouldn't mind a blast of the green machine:thumbsup:



Yea I liked my Columbia better then the TT I had as well. My new Northstar is nicer then my Columbia, definitely don't regret getting it.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

VANMAN said:


> I was using a new TT gun today!
> Hated it compared to my Columbia:yes:
> But wouldn't mind a blast of the green machine:thumbsup:


Let me know!


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

GreatLakesTools said:


> Let me know!


I picked up mine from Great Lakes Tools, thanks again!


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Still like it?


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Love it!


----------

